# links!



## ucbalex (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello I work at a theatre in New York and I'm looking for links useful in tracking down used equipment, mostly dimmers. I love Angstrom in LA but alas they are in LA. Does anyone know of any useful information in and around New York City?


----------



## Footer (Apr 11, 2007)

Solarisnetwork.com


----------



## jonhirsh (Apr 11, 2007)

http://www.prg.com/used

They have a NY office. 
JH


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 13, 2007)

Solaris is the big one. Lots of tours sell their gear to them when they are done. 

welcome to the booth!


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!

Absolutely NO idea on anything in terms of US retailers...


----------

